# I forgot about this toy. :)



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

And recently re-found it.

Flip seems to like it, I think?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwww sleepy Flip! Aspen does the same thing with his stuffed itty bitty little penguin... :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We get the screaming monkeys off of woot.com or ebay for like $2-3. They make noise for like 10 minutes but last a long time otherwise.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ours is still screaming and I've had it for years!

Well, after a few minutes it's more like a Dying Monkey.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Awwww sleepy Flip! Aspen does the same thing with his stuffed itty bitty little penguin... :tongue:


I bet he's so cute. 

Get a picture?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I love it when they sleep on there little furry toys like a pillow! My dogs do this also! Funny I posted in one post about my dogs favorite toy the moose toy and well its been destroyed pulled apart squeakers desecrated haha! They loved that and my one chocolate lab would lay on it like your pup! Ugh now to find another haha! 

Cute pic.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We get the screaming monkeys off of woot.com or ebay for like $2-3. They make noise for like 10 minutes but last a long time otherwise.


Bailey will run around the house with it in her mouth for about 10 minutes crunching on it the whole time. It screams and screams and then.... dead monkey.

Fortunately they still LOVE them after they've killed it. They just tear out the voice box and throw it aside


----------

